# Sticky  Keeping a Log



## Emmy

My neighbor told me to keep a log of the pees and poos as I would lose track of them. She was correct.

I have done it since she was 9 weeks old. It has been very helpful and in time you can predict fairly well when she will eliminate. I am still keeping it but may quit soon.

I wanted to suggest this to the new puppy owners since it has helped me so much.

Jan


----------



## Sarah Lids

Funnily enough we were discussing this earlier and thought it might be a good idea, we're going to add feeding times too so we can try and see how long between feeds and poos, at the moment the timings are all over the place.
I seem to remember doing this with my babies too


----------



## wilfiboy

We just relied on ... when did she last wee, right it s 6 o clock and she's just wee'd type of conversations lol , I find it harder in a way when they start to go a bit longer in between when they can hold it longer cos you're still expecting them to need to go lol x


----------



## kendal

have made this thread a sticky so it will apear first as it is a very good idea. lol after having 4 puppys you would think i would have thaught of that lol


----------



## weez74

That's the kind of approach I aspire to. I think I kept the baby one up for three days with my first. I am in awe of you organised people!


----------



## parapluie

weez74 said:


> That's the kind of approach I aspire to. I think I kept the baby one up for three days with my first. I am in awe of you organised people!


I know! I feel like I would forget and hence not be very helpful, but if you could remember this sounds like a brilliant idea


----------



## Dave

We didn't keep an actual log, but over time we began to realize what times Benny would go. Looking back though, keeping a log might've helped in the beginning.


----------



## flounder

Hello everyone - just joined today 

We got Lolly our 8 week cockapoo on Thursday and spent all weekend getting to know her and spending all our time with her. (especially my 12 year old daughter who couldn't leave her alone!) Today is the first day that kids and hubbie are back to work/school so I am trying to assess what Lolly's routine is going to be. And just before finding this forum I started making a note of when she sleeps, wee's etc! 
I work 2 days a week and will be leaving Lolly to go back to work next week (although I am hoping hubbie will work from home for the first week) so I am making the log to reassure myself that Lolly will actually sleep most of the time that I am away! (we are crate training her and I can pop home briefly during my lunch break) 
I am also worried about our busy mornings on work days and how I will find time to feed her/wait for her to poop/ play with her etc


----------



## weez74

Hi Flounder, welcome to the site. 

I have Rosie (4 months) and today is the first day that she is going to be left alone in her crate all day (not even a lunchtime visit, unless our cleaners let her out for a bit!). Hopefully this won't happen very often at all, but I know exactly how you must be feeling - I am very concerned about her!

Let us know how Lolly (great name!) got on today and post some photos when you get chance to keep us all happy - we LOVE to see photos!


----------



## flounder

Hi Louise
I hope Rosie was ok today on her own. I'm sure she has been fine and you'll get the best welcome home from her! I've posted some pics on the site somewhere! I'll have to make one my avatar.


----------



## weez74

flounder said:


> Hi Louise
> I hope Rosie was ok today on her own. I'm sure she has been fine and you'll get the best welcome home from her! I've posted some pics on the site somewhere! I'll have to make one my avatar.


She's been really over-excitable this evening, driving us all a bit bonkers. I took her on a longish walk until she decided she was done and picked the ball up and headed for home, so I thought she'd get home and sleep, but she's still a bit OTT at the moment!

I've just seen the photos of Lolly - she's delightful! A real sweetheart. I hope she was okay today!


----------



## martyall

weez74 said:


> She's been really over-excitable this evening, driving us all a bit bonkers. I took her on a longish walk until she decided she was done and picked the ball up and headed for home, so I thought she'd get home and sleep, but she's still a bit OTT at the moment!
> 
> I've just seen the photos of Lolly - she's delightful! A real sweetheart. I hope she was okay today!


Yeah I agree with you. I really like to see her in person too. I hope that she will become a good girl someday.


----------



## Bini

It was really good to read this thread. We have Cider for 3 weeks now and I always have a bad conscience when I leave him. So far it was only one day, from 9 to 3, but my friend came around twice for half an hour. I hope once I can go for walks with him, I feel better about it know he will be tired anyway. Rosie looks so much alike to Cider. Did you store anymore photos of her, so that I can have a look?
Bini


----------



## Scarlett

Thank you for posting this great tip! I am a brand new dog owner so this will help me keep organized while I'm figuring it all out.


----------



## Carolyne

This is a great idea - we shall do the same as it will hopefully help predicting when she needs to go!
Do you get up in the night to let her out? Or expect her to sleep through?


----------



## alvinsimon

*Keeping a schedule is also a good idea*

This may sound a bit too regimented for some owners, but I actually kept a schedule for house training Simon. There are several people in the household and we would switch off. All were informed when the pup was showing signs of having to go. 

Here's info on what might be in the schedule: http://www.squidoo.com/puppy-house-training-schedule

Actually Simon's house training was somewhat unusual. For the first couple of weeks, he needed to go outdoors every hour. We thought he had a UTI, but testing proved that to be incorrect.

He was housetrained at about six months, so I guess the method worked.


----------



## Emily+Harry

I have just joined the site today aswell and think I might need to keep a log. Rudi our 10 week old puppy has decided that the garden is her play area and the house is her toilet. I have done what the books have said and take her out at least every hour and In between as well and take her to the same spot. Any advice ?


----------



## alvinsimon

Emily+Harry said:


> I have just joined the site today aswell and think I might need to keep a log. Rudi our 10 week old puppy has decided that the garden is her play area and the house is her toilet. I have done what the books have said and take her out at least every hour and In between as well and take her to the same spot. Any advice ?


10 weeks is young for housetraining, but eventually she will make the connection between going outdoors and eliminating. Don't give up.


----------



## Emily+Harry

Thanks, i am sure she will get it soon but so frustrating  cant wait to post a thread to celebrate her being toilet trained  wll save me so much money on kitchen roll and floor cleaner haha x


----------



## Tecstar

If you are interested I have posted an printable log sheet here: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13457


----------



## Frisby

I have just bought our adorable Lottie home on Saturday and I cannot believe how well she has settled in. The training, fingers crossed is going really well with very few accidents so far. I too returned to work today which was hard as I didn't know how she would be. However she appears to have slept until she was woken at lunchtime.


----------



## dio.ren

I have always written down when Molly pee's and poo'd on a tablet. I still do but the list has gotten so much shorter. On some days she can hold it for 6 hours on other days 4 hours. We go out about 5-6 times a day now before it was every half hour It helped me a lot to log it. I wouldn't really need to now but sometimes she rings her bells and it's for attention so this way I know


----------



## Sandhya333

This is great. Thanks so much for the schedule sheet. Will come in very useful when we pick up Barney in 2 weeks.


----------



## Susie59

Frisby said:


> I have just bought our adorable Lottie home on Saturday and I cannot believe how well she has settled in. The training, fingers crossed is going really well with very few accidents so far. I too returned to work today which was hard as I didn't know how she would be. However she appears to have slept until she was woken at lunchtime.


When you leave pup when you go to work is she in a crate and does she wee in the crate?


----------



## Terrynp

I kept a log for the first month. It was very helpful in helping us figure out Molly's times for pees and poos. At 16 weeks, either she is trained or we are trained! Either way, it has worked, and now she seems to ask to go out by whining and heading for or sitting at the door. I certainly would recommend the log.


----------



## barkley

That's great  I find it very useful thankie


----------



## scurran74

We use an Android/iOS app called Doggy Time. Its cheap, $7.50/mo or something and it gives you all kinds of graphs and heatmaps to see what time of the day are most frequent times for wee's, poos, napping regularity, reminders for vaccinations & medications. You can also store their vet info, microchip number, insurance policy number etc. It really helps us time our pups body clock better.









Doggy Time, The Dog Training App


Doggy Time is a streamlined way to track your dog’s daily habits & health.




www.kidplay.app





Hope that helps!


----------

